# Probleme mit JComboBox



## VipViper2000 (9. Feb 2006)

Moin Leude. 

Seit Stunden probiere ich mit meiner JComboBox rum und hab auch schon die Suche hier gequält und auch schon einige Kleinigkeiten selbst lösen können. Ich hab in meiner Anwendung eine JComboBox, die folgendes können soll:

1. Sie soll editierbar sein ( ist klar )
2. Man soll Namen hinzufügen können
3. Man soll Namen löschen können
4. Man soll Namen die schon vorhanden sind ändern können

Im Moment hänge ich gerade daran, dass es zwar wunderbar funktioniert wenn ich die zuvor aus der Datenbank geladenen Werte auswähle, aber wenn ich z.B. dann den Namen "Name 1" auf "Name 2" ( "Name 2" existiert noch nicht, ich will lediglich "Name 1" auf "Name 2" ändern, KEIN neues Element erstellen ) ändern will, dann bekomme ich als index immer -1 mit folgende Code:


```
if(e.getSource() == GuiCinemax.bewerterModel){
	String value = (String)GuiCinemax.bewerterModel.getSelectedItem();
	int selectedIndex = GuiCinemax.bewerterAusw.getSelectedIndex();
	System.out.println("Index " +selectedIndex +" wird geändert auf " +value);
	Utils.updateVotingList(currentVote,selectedIndex,value);
	if(GuiCinemax.bewerterAusw.getSelectedItem() != "" && currentVote != null){
		int qStar = Integer.parseInt(currentVote.get(selectedIndex).substring(
				currentVote.get(selectedIndex).indexOf('$')+1));
		System.out.println("SelectedName: " +selectedIndex);
		System.out.println("qStar: " +qStar);
		gui.setQualityStars(qStar);
	}
}
```

Ich weiss nicht so Recht weiter. Im Prinzip habe ich es im Moment so realisiert, dass in meinem Controller ein Vector mit den Namen verwaltet wird, und jedesmal wenn der Vector sich ändern, wird die GUI upgedatet. Nur noch so zur Info.

Irgendwelche Tips?

Gruß,
VipViper2000


----------



## Redfrettchen (10. Feb 2006)

Hi,
ich vermute mal, dass es an .indexOf('$') liegt. Vielleicht gibt es kein Dollarzeichen in dem String? Auf jeden Fall könnte es was mit diesen ganzen String-Operationen zu tun haben.


----------



## VipViper2000 (10. Feb 2006)

Nee nee. Gut, hätte ich vielleicht dazu sagen sollen: Die $ Zeichen werden von mir selbst vorher in den String eingefügt, sie sind praktisch die Trenner von Name und Filmbewertung. 

Das Problem ist vielmehr, dass die ComboBox einen Index -1 wirft, wenn ein Element eingegeben wird, dass noch nicht in der Liste ist. Wenn ich z.B. 3 Namen habe ( Name1, Name2, Name3 ) und tippe in die Kombobox "Name3" ein, funktioniert alles problemlos. Will ich aber, dass "Name3" nicht mehr "Name3" sondern z.B. "Name3undWasTolles" heißt, bekomme ich schon beim Versuch die Daten zu ändern einen Index -1. 

Kann ich ja irgendwie auch nachvollziehen, weil wenn das Element nicht da ist, gibts auch keinen Index zum auswählen.  Aber wie löst man sowas? Weil das ist ja der Sinn einer editierbaren ComboBox...


----------



## André Uhres (16. Feb 2006)

Vielleicht kannste hiermit was anfangen.
Der Code muss halt noch angepasst werden.

```
/*
 * ComboControl_Demo.java
 */
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.text.*;
public class ComboControl_Demo extends JFrame {
    public ComboControl_Demo() {
        super("Combo-Control Demo");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setSize(400,300);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
        //JComponents erzeugen:
        comboBox = new JComboBox(new Object[] {"Ester", "Jordi", "Jordina", "Jorge", "Sergi"});
        toolBar = new JToolBar();
        mainPanel = new JPanel();
        tips = new JLabel("<html><font color=blue>
Ctrl+Enter = Combobox-Eintrag Ändern
" +
                "Ctrl+Insert = Combobox-Eintrag Einfügen
Ctrl+Delete = Combobox-Eintrag Entfernen");
        selection = new JLabel();
        //Layout:
        ComboControl.enable(comboBox);
        toolBar.add(comboBox);
        getContentPane().add(toolBar, BorderLayout.NORTH);
        mainPanel.add(tips);
        mainPanel.add(selection);
        getContentPane().add(mainPanel, BorderLayout.CENTER);
        //Listener:
        comboBox.addItemListener(new ItemListener() {
            public void itemStateChanged(ItemEvent evt) {
                comboBoxItemStateChanged(evt);
            }
        });
    }
    private void comboBoxItemStateChanged(ItemEvent evt){
        if(comboBox.getSelectedIndex() > -1)
            selection.setText(comboBox.getSelectedItem().toString());
    }
    public static void main(String args[]) { new ComboControl_Demo().setVisible(true); }
    private JComboBox comboBox ;
    private JLabel tips, selection;
    private JPanel mainPanel;
    private JToolBar toolBar;
}
/*
 * ComboControl.java
 */
//import java.awt.event.*;
//import javax.swing.*;
//import javax.swing.text.*;
//public class ComboControl extends PlainDocument {
class ComboControl extends PlainDocument {
    public ComboControl(final JComboBox comboBox) {
        this.comboBox = comboBox;
        model = comboBox.getModel();
        editorKeyListener = new KeyAdapter() {
            public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
                if (comboBox.isDisplayable()) comboBox.setPopupVisible(true);
                switch (e.getKeyCode()) {
                    case KeyEvent.VK_DELETE :
                        if(e.getModifiers()== KeyEvent.CTRL_MASK){
                            if(comboBox.getSelectedIndex() > -1)
                                comboBox.removeItemAt(comboBox.getSelectedIndex());
                        }
                        break;
                    case KeyEvent.VK_INSERT :
                        if(e.getModifiers()== KeyEvent.CTRL_MASK ){
                            Object item = comboBox.getEditor().getItem().toString();
                            if(contains(item.toString())){
                                comboBox.getToolkit().beep();
                                break;
                            }
                            if(comboBox.getSelectedIndex() > -1)
                                comboBox.insertItemAt(item, comboBox.getSelectedIndex());
                            else
                                comboBox.insertItemAt(item, 0);
                            repaintCombo();
                        }
                        break;
                    case KeyEvent.VK_ENTER :
                        if(e.getModifiers()== KeyEvent.CTRL_MASK ){
                            Object item = comboBox.getEditor().getItem();
                            if(contains(item.toString())){
                                comboBox.getToolkit().beep();
                                break;
                            }
                            comboBox.insertItemAt(item, comboBox.getSelectedIndex());
                            comboBox.removeItemAt(comboBox.getSelectedIndex());
                        }
                        break;
                }
            }
        };
        // Bug 5100422 on Java 1.5: Editable JComboBox won't hide popup when tabbing out
        hidePopupOnFocusLoss=System.getProperty("java.version").startsWith("1.5");
        
        editorFocusListener = new FocusAdapter() {
            public void focusLost(FocusEvent e) {
                // Workaround for Bug 5100422 - Hide Popup on focus loss
                if (hidePopupOnFocusLoss) comboBox.setPopupVisible(false);
            }
        };
        configureEditor(comboBox.getEditor());
        // Handle initially selected object
        Object selected = comboBox.getSelectedItem();
        if (selected!=null) setText(selected.toString());
    }
    private void repaintCombo(){
        int maxRows = comboBox.getMaximumRowCount();
        int itemCount = comboBox.getItemCount();
        if(itemCount <= (maxRows+1)){
            comboBox.setMaximumRowCount(itemCount);
            comboBox.setMaximumRowCount(maxRows);
        }
    }
    private boolean contains(String item){
        for (int i = 0; i < comboBox.getItemCount(); i++) {
            String item2 = comboBox.getItemAt(i).toString();
            if(item2.equals(item)){
                return true;
            }
        }
        return false;
    }
    public static void enable(JComboBox comboBox) {
        // has to be editable
        comboBox.setEditable(true);
        // change the editor's document
        new ComboControl(comboBox);
    }
    void configureEditor(ComboBoxEditor newEditor) {
        if (editor != null) {
            editor.removeKeyListener(editorKeyListener);
            editor.removeFocusListener(editorFocusListener);
        }
        if (newEditor != null) {
            editor = (JTextComponent) newEditor.getEditorComponent();
            editor.addKeyListener(editorKeyListener);
            editor.addFocusListener(editorFocusListener);
            editor.setDocument(this);
        }
    }
    private void setText(String text) {
        try {
            super.insertString(0, text, null);
        } catch (BadLocationException e) {
            throw new RuntimeException(e.toString());
        }
    }
    private JComboBox comboBox;
    private ComboBoxModel model;
    private JTextComponent editor;
    private boolean hidePopupOnFocusLoss;
    private KeyListener editorKeyListener;
    private FocusListener editorFocusListener;
}
```


----------



## VipViper2000 (16. Feb 2006)

Moin!

Das ist zum Thema Auto Vervollständigung - cooles Feature, aber halt nicht das, was ich gesucht habe.
Ich habe es nun anders gelöst:

Wenn man einen Namen eingibt, der noch nicht vorhanden ist, wird ja eine -1 gefired. Über dieses Event weiss ich dann, das halt ein neuer Name eingegeben wurde bzw. ein vorhandener Name überschrieben wurde. Hier der Code, für die, die es interessiert:

Der Code in der contentsChanged():


```
if(e.getSource() == GuiCinemax.bewerterModel){
        String value = (String)GuiCinemax.bewerterModel.getSelectedItem() +
	        "$" + String.valueOf(GuiCinemax.sterneZähler);
		currentSelectedVoteIndex = GuiCinemax.bewerterAusw.getSelectedIndex();
	int qStar = 0;
	
        if(GuiCinemax.bewerterAusw.getSelectedIndex() != -1){
		qStar = Integer.parseInt(currentVote.get(currentSelectedVoteIndex).substring(
		        currentVote.get(currentSelectedVoteIndex).indexOf('$')+1));
		lastSelectedVoteIndex = currentSelectedVoteIndex;			
		gui.setQualityStars(qStar);				
	}else{
		Utils.updateVotingList(currentVote,lastSelectedVoteIndex,value);
		qStar = Integer.parseInt(currentVote.get(lastSelectedVoteIndex).substring(
				currentVote.get(lastSelectedVoteIndex).indexOf('$')+1));
		gui.updateVote(currentVote,lastSelectedVoteIndex);
		gui.setQualityStars(qStar);
	}			
}
```

Gruß,
VipViper2000


----------



## André Uhres (18. Feb 2006)

VipViper2000 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Das ist zum Thema Auto Vervollständigung - cooles Feature, aber halt nicht das, was ich gesucht habe...


Hab den Code angepasst.


----------



## VipViper2000 (18. Feb 2006)

Also ich weiss ja nicht, ob du das mal ausprobiert hast, aber bei mir funkt das überhaupt nicht. 

Löschen geht, aber weder ändern noch einfügen geht bei deiner Demo. Welche Taste muss man denn für CTRL-INSERT drücken???

Also wie gesagt, ich habs anders gelöst, aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## André Uhres (18. Feb 2006)

VipViper2000 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich weiss ja nicht, ob du das mal ausprobiert hast, aber bei mir funkt das überhaupt nicht....


Sicherheitssperre: man kann nichts einfügen was schon da ist, man kann nichts ändern 
wenn der geänderte Eintrag schon da ist  :wink:


----------



## Guest (18. Feb 2006)

Öhm, ok. Aber wie füge ich denn da jetzt was ein??? Welches ist denn die Taste, die VK_INSERT fired?? Also EINFG ist es nicht...


----------



## André Uhres (18. Feb 2006)

Die Taste heisst auf meiner Tastatur "Insert". Das müsste dem "EINFG" eigentlich entsprechen.
Du drückst ja auch gleichzeitig die Steuerungstaste(Ctrl), nehme ich an?
Und der Name im Textfeld besteht noch nicht?
Sonst lass dir einfach mal den e.getKeyCode() ausgeben. Bei mir ist es 155 für "Insert".

Übrigens: das Programm funktioniert nicht, wenn weniger als zwei Einträge vorhanden sind,
wie ich gerade festgestellt habe. Aber das hat ja jetzt nichts mit der Tastatur zu tun.

PS: Hab das jetzt angepasst damit es mit weniger als zwei Einträgen auch funktioniert.


----------

